
Buying a laptop online is a broken experience - Raed667
https://raed.it/blog/buying-laptop-online-broken-experience/
======
reacharavindh
> Needs to be powerful enough to run a text-editor like VS Code or Atom with
> some Node or Python in the background.

Sorry, I had a chuckle to myself that in 2018, we are worried about computers
capable of running text editors!

Hail Electron and JavaScript ecosystem!

~~~
Raed667
This is true. And I agree with you but modern "text-editors" are not really
just text-editors. They come with git, syntax highlighting, debugging tools,
etc...

Not quite an IDE, but not notepad either.

~~~
fpoling
And people claimed that Eclipse was bloated. Yet I was able to run 5 years ago
not one but 2 Eclipse instances on an ARM Chromebook with 2GB of memory
compiling and debugging an Eclipse extension. This was in a crouton chroot [1]
with few chrome tabs opened in parallel. When I edited the files that involved
using a lot of IDE features for Java the system was snappy. The only time when
I felt that the system was slow was when rebuilding everything. But that was
expected given the slowness of CPU and RAM.

So how can a text-editor that is not even an IDE require more resources...

[1]
[https://github.com/dnschneid/crouton](https://github.com/dnschneid/crouton)

~~~
Raed667
Eclipse is and has become even more resource hungry :
[https://imgur.com/a/TnS7CPi](https://imgur.com/a/TnS7CPi)

~~~
fpoling
This is trivially to deal with by a one or two of command-line arguments to
limit Java heap to 256MB or less. This had an added benefit of making full GC
faster so when it happened the pause was not annoying.

------
fpoling
I have found reviews from
[https://notebookcheck.net](https://notebookcheck.net) rather useful with
their notes about keyboard and screen mostly matching what I get on a physical
machine.

